# nmbd won't start and i can't use samba

## wildcard

I just installed samba and configured it using swat but i can't get the nmbd to start.  Any ideaS? heres my config file.

```
# Samba config file created using SWAT

# from localhost (127.0.0.1)

# Date: 2002/06/14 11:25:11

# Global parameters

[global]

   workgroup = HARDWORK

   netbios name = CELERON-433-GENTOO LINUX

   server string = Samba Server %v

   security = SHARE

   encrypt passwords = Yes

   unix password sync = Yes

   log level = 3

   log file = /var/log/samba/log.%m

   max log size = 50

   socket options = TCP_NODELAY SO_RCVBUF=8192 SO_SNDBUF=8192

   printcap name = cups

   os level = 33

   preferred master = False

   local master = No

   domain master = False

   dns proxy = No

   wins proxy = Yes

   wins server = 192.168.0.1

   wins support = Yes

   guest account = guest

   hosts allow = 192.168.1. 192.168.2.  192.168.3. 192.168.4. 127.

   printing = cups

[homes]

   comment = Home Directories

   browseable = No

[printers]

   comment = All Printers

   path = /var/spool/samba

   create mask = 0700

   guest ok = Yes

   printable = Yes

   print command = lpr-cups -P %p -o raw %s -r   # using client side printer drivers.

   browseable = No

[print$]

   path = /var/lib/samba/printers

   write list = @adm root

[music]

   comment = Music

   path = /storage/music

   guest ok = Yes

[download]

   comment = Downloads

   path = /storage/download

   read only = No

   guest ok = Yes

[movies]

   comment = Movies

   path = /storage/movies

   guest ok = Yes

[books]

   comment = books

   path = /storage/BOOKS

   guest ok = Yes

```

----------

## Beavis

I had that problem before and I believe it was because of something to do with my hostname.  You might wanna check the /var/log/samba/* logs to see what it is failing on

Beavis

----------

## wildcard

thanks--it can't connect to my cups server--i'll figure out waht to do next

----------

## wildcard

Just got another error message.  Here's it

```
Lpstat can't connect
```

----------

